

ASK HN: GREAT(non top ten) computer science departments? - gamechangr

I want to learn the most with the least. I am not overly invested in name brand recognition, as I want to actually LEARN vs be hired.<p>(and yes, I use Khan academy and Courseca) I do actually want a four year degree with people who are serious about learning.
======
gamechangr
I am married w a young family, with 3 years of living expenses saved...if that
helps

